

Ask HN: Is this 62-year-old Hoover sized project California's drought solution? - Gabriel_Martin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Water_and_Power_Alliance
I learned about this a while back, so I figured I&#x27;d ask the analytical hive mind of HN, with it&#x27;s teardowns of &quot;Hyperloops&quot; etc, to share their opinions on it&#x27;s viability.
======
JoeAltmaier
Are my taxes going to support more yuppies in California? How about they live
somewhere else instead.

